# Gib's Exotic Prowler #10



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

PRETTY NICE HUH?
I got this slingshot in the mail the other day from Gib. We traded frames and let me tell you, I think I got the better of that deal! This frame has a least 4 different wood types involved in it. I'm seeing ( I think anyway ), Bloodwood, Jatoba, Spalted Oak or Maple,Cherry, and maybe Snakewood or Ebony? Whatever woods he chose ,he chose well. She's strapped with a straight cut Gold Theraband with traditional pouch,OTT band set-up,Front and back Palm Swell ( real nice touch for a pocket shooter) beautifully finished with a Gloss Poly and shoots where you aim it. Great looking slingshot Adam and a wonderful addition to my collection ( if I can put it down-Love it!). Thanks Bud Flatband


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Stunning slingshot Gary,Lucky bloke to own that.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

he has some fantastic work!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice one FB


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Glad you like it Pal!

I will review the shooter you sent me very shortly, I love it!

Cheers


----------

